# KVLY-TV mast - still the tallest structure on earth!



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Still (and after the collapse of Warszaw Radio Mast in 1991 again) the tallest construction on earth is the 628.8 metre high KVLY-TV mast at Blanchard, North Dakota, USA, which was completed on August 13th, 1983.









KVLY-TV mast

Further informations on:
http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000675 
http://www.kvlytv11.com/info_tower.html
http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=608746 
http://www.skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=471
http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b471


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Stunning. I wish they had an observation deck


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

Nice. give us some more detailed pics.


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Great pics here: http://www.pbase.com/talshiarr/kvly


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

yes. its bl00dy tall.
lets go climb it.


----------



## Principes (Jan 24, 2005)

Can we get more of a detailed picture.


----------



## ƒƒ (Dec 31, 2004)

You're wrong:
http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?10944863


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks very thin! Maybe would look more impressive if it would be wider.


----------

